# Younger veterans heading to Congress in bigger numbers



## Marine0311 (Dec 2, 2014)

http://archive.navytimes.com/articl...nger-veterans-heading-Congress-bigger-numbers

Next year’s Congress will boast the largest class of Iraq and Afghanistan veterans yet, even as the overall number of lawmakers with military experience continues to decline.
At least 22 veterans of the current wars won their races Tuesday, with at least four contests still undecided Wednesday morning. This year’s Congress has 17 veterans of the current wars.
The new class includes six Democrats and at least 16 Republicans. It is headlined by Arkansas Republican Tom Cotton and Iowa Republican Joni Ernst, the first two Iraq War veterans elected to the chamber.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 6, 2014)

We need more veterans in Congress.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2014)

Amen. If I were King _every _member of Congress would be a veteran. In fact being a hardcore disciple of Robert Heinlein, here's a quote from _Starship Troopers:_

_"Under our system every voter and officeholder is a man who has demonstrated through voluntary and difficult _[Military] _service that he places  the welfare of the group ahead of personal advantage...He may fail in wisdom, he may lapse in civic virtue. But his average performance is enormously better than that of any other class of rulers in history."_


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 8, 2014)

I have to disagree on every member of Congress being a Vet. By having a mixed background in Congress, it in theory provides a more diverse background for those in charge of governing our land. It helps reduce group think and helps keep others in charge of utilizing that power for the advancement of a few, versus what is best for us all. While I don't agree with those on the other side of the aisle, they should at least offer ideas for us all to pause and think about. That doesn't always happen as special interest groups have bought them all out, but I am hopeless romantic fool.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 8, 2014)

Friend of mine got out a couple months ago. Immediately ran for state house in is home district and beat out the Incumbent. 23 and already starting his political career. 
Funny how he deleted his old Facebook, his new one just doesn't have the zest his old one did. Lol


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I have to disagree on every member of Congress being a Vet.


 
Yeah, I'm pretty hardcore about that. It's a view that's unrealistic and probably half-crazy, but I don't think you should be able to vote unless you serve your country in some way. Too many people take a free ride. Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country.


----------

